# Remington 600?



## TurkeyProof (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been looking at Remington 600 rifles on GunBroker. Who can tell me about them? Has anyone had one? What did you think? I might want one in 222 Cal.


----------



## specialk (Jan 26, 2008)

i've got a Mohawk 600 in .243, it has the 18.5 inch barrel.  good little gun, got it for my son but he likes my t/c in .41 mag. for deer hunting.  has the dog leg bolt.  nice little short rifle, it is loud though.....


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jan 27, 2008)

the m7 is a much better rifle..fine trigger,workable trigger release, easier to work bolt & better stock design.


----------



## busta cap (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought one back in 1975 new also in 243 win, I was 14 yrs old. It was my first rifle and I still carry it today. Not much to look at and the model 7 is a more polished rifle but the one I have will cut a dime at a hundred yrds with 85 grain handloads. I've heard of people having different types of problems with them but I never have and I have run some pretty hot loads out of it. I've got other rifles that I carry but that one will always be my pet.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 27, 2008)

the 600 is a great rifle.  I have three in 6mm Remington.  I've never seen a 600 that wouldn't shoot extremely tight with a proper bedding job.    The biggest problem with the 600 is the plastic trigger guard.  Replace it with a steel unit and give it a good bedding job, and you will not be dissapointed with it.  I have one I made a steel trigger guard for and bedded it in a brown precision stock and it will routinely shoot under a 1/2" at 100yds.  Great little hunting rifle.


----------



## potsticker (Jan 27, 2008)

i agree the 600 has the best action and short barrel ive ever shot.


----------



## deedly (Jan 27, 2008)

The 660 is also a nice rifle


----------



## gordylew (Jan 27, 2008)

they're terrible little guns.  anyone you find just give it to me for disposale. I'll place it in my safe with the half dozen that's in there now. especialy the 6.5 mags, they're  especialy terrible.


----------



## Whitetailer (Jan 28, 2008)

*600 in .308*

I bought a Mod. 600 in .308 from a Woody's member several years ago.  I love it.  It has the best balance of any rifle I have owned.  It is a real eye catcher too with the vent rib.  Remington has a recall out for the safety.  You send the assembly back to them and they make it so you can open the bolt to unload with the safe on.  A gun with the work already done will have a star stamped on the trigger.

I am always looking for another one myself.  Do a Google search and you will find info and collectors on line.


                               Russ


----------



## Doyle (Jan 28, 2008)

One problem with the 600 (that they fixed when they revamped it into the Model Seven) is that it takes 3 hands to take the bolt out.


----------



## busta cap (Jan 28, 2008)

Doyle said:


> One problem with the 600 (that they fixed when they revamped it into the Model Seven) is that it takes 3 hands to take the bolt out.



Yea thats a bit of a pain you have to have something thin to slide beside the action to hit the release lever. Its nice to know there are so many that like to carry a 600. People always start talking when you pull one out of the case.


----------



## StikR (Feb 15, 2008)

I added a 700 style bolt removal lever to my 600  .222.  Works great and only costs a few bucks.  It works on the rifle basix and original triggers


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2008)

Hammack said:


> the 600 is a great rifle.  I have three in 6mm Remington.  I've never seen a 600 that wouldn't shoot extremely tight with a proper bedding job.    The biggest problem with the 600 is the plastic trigger guard.  Replace it with a steel unit and give it a good bedding job, and you will not be dissapointed with it.  I have one I made a steel trigger guard for and bedded it in a brown precision stock and it will routinely shoot under a 1/2" at 100yds.  Great little hunting rifle.



Hey Hammack, where can you get the steel trigger guard for the 600. Also I didnt know you could get a syn stock for it, I looked some years ago and they werent avalible. Any Info would be appreciated. I havent hunted with mine since I sent it in to the factory for the trigger replacement and I miss it. I need to get it a different trigger and go hunting.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2008)

Whitetailer said:


> I bought a Mod. 600 in .308 from a Woody's member several years ago.  I love it.  It has the best balance of any rifle I have owned.  It is a real eye catcher too with the vent rib.  Remington has a recall out for the safety.  You send the assembly back to them and they make it so you can open the bolt to unload with the safe on.  A gun with the work already done will have a star stamped on the trigger.
> 
> I am always looking for another one myself.  Do a Google search and you will find info and collectors on line.
> 
> ...



I belive that was me, I still miss that .308, glad your enjoying it.


----------



## Hammack (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe you can get a steel replacement from Brownells as well as a stock.  I personally made the ones I have, but know a friend who has ordered one from Brownells in the past.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 22, 2008)

Hammack said:


> I believe you can get a steel replacement from Brownells as well as a stock.  I personally made the ones I have, but know a friend who has ordered one from Brownells in the past.



How did you make yours, from another trigger guard or what? BTW google it and theres 2 other sources for the trigger guard, 1 is the sportsman guide, 79$ and 82$ at another place. Brownells is 179$.


----------



## Hammack (Feb 22, 2008)

Killdee said:


> How did you make yours, from another trigger guard or what? BTW google it and theres 2 other sources for the trigger guard, 1 is the sportsman guide, 79$ and 82$ at another place. Brownells is 179$.



Well, I have a welding and machine business for a living.  I took a piece of steel and cut it out rough to size, and then ground it to size.  I have the equipment to do it.  Not sure it would be an easy job for the average guy.


----------



## Timberman (Mar 27, 2008)

I got a 600 in .243 for my 2nd rifle when I was 17. My 1st was a 336 in .35 rem. I put a 4 power scope on it and terrorized the middle Georgia deer herd with it  just about the entire 1980's. The little gun was death . I still think I had more instant kills with it than with any other. I dont know why but that little 100 gr bullet would just flatten deer. Eventually I moved on to other rifles but kept it, adding a 6mm and .308 600's to the collection thru the years as well as a 660 in .308. I love those little guns and try to tote one around each year.They are dandy shooters and handle sweet. Ditto on the plastic floor plate. Try to get a metal one pronto. All I usually had to do to get one to shoot was to frre float the bbl. Id adjust the trigger too. anyway you should like it


----------

